# How did you name your fursona? (And what should I do to name mine?)



## cattitudinal (Oct 6, 2012)

So I scrolled back through a few of the "What should I name 'x'" topics, and didn't find too much that stuck out to me.
Since my fursona originates in southern China, (I'm trying to name a female red panda, also. Anthropomorphic.) I was considering giving her a Chinese name (Like Mei or Nia.) However, since China is in Asia and as far as I know, Japanese/Asian names are cliche, I don't know what I should do for a name.
So, how did you name your fursona, and what advice to you have for me to name mine?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 6, 2012)

"Vaelarsa" is just something I came up with, even before I had a fursona, and I like it so it stuck around for other uses. It doesn't mean anything, as far as I'm aware.

Name it whatever you want. It's YOUR fursona, after all.


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm typically terrible at naming things, and my fursona was no exception. He's had a few names, some chosen because they 'sounded good' and others were attempts to base them on distortions on my screen name.

He got his final (or at least current) name, Kreon, from a character in a play who shared some of his flaws. It's also a bit ironic, since the name means "ruler," and Kreon is defined by his lack of self-control and agency. He's hardly his own master, nevermind anyone else's. 

If your character is supposed to be Chinese, then a Chinese name would probably be a good place to start, but you can try to avoid cliche. Do some research into common Chinese names and their meanings. The name doesn't have to be super-relevant and meaningful, but it's not a bad selection criterion. If you're a big fan of authenticity you could look closely at which names are most popular/common for the character's specific region and social status. Also, I know it sounds kind of trivial, but you really should pick a name you like the sound of. You may have to write it a shitton of times, so don't pick one that you think sounds ugly. 

Chinese names are only bad or "cliche" when used on a western character, like if some weaboo names their incredibly white and pasty character the Japanese word for "awesome butt-kicking dragon" or something. If you have an actual character who's supposed to be Chinese, then a Chinese name is probably the way to go.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 6, 2012)

My sona is a demonic furry.  Demonfur for short,  I'm d.batty here though, d is still for demon but people have been calling me batty for years so yeah.


----------



## Earth Rio (Oct 6, 2012)

My fursona was a wolf neko in a clan named Riverclan, so I made an homage to that and named her Earth Rio. Ever since, the full name has stuck.


----------



## cattitudinal (Oct 6, 2012)

Some very helpful information to be found, here.

I have researched the actual meanings of the names (Well, not so much researched as the meanings were right next to the names on the site I found them.)
Nia is a flower, Mei is a red gem. (Red gem, red panda, somewhat redundant, but hey.)
My main concern as of right now is a surname, though. Do I go with something describing features (Ringtail, Redfur, etc.) or perhaps more contemporary?


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 6, 2012)

If you're going to have a Chinese first name, why not a Chinese last name? Also, "ringtail" is probably one of the most common last names for furry characters. Ever. 

Somewhere out there is a very prolific Mr. Ringtail. :v


----------



## Percy (Oct 6, 2012)

I named mine after one of my favorite first names.
I can't give you much advice on what to name yours, but make sure it's one you'll really like and won't regret later.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 6, 2012)

My name is Eric, so I figured Rick makes sense as a nickname / furry name.

Since my character is a rabid bobcat, I used RabidRick.

Ricky is my cub character name, I guess.


----------



## Wezen (Oct 6, 2012)

Wezen is a star in the constellation Canis Major and my fursona is based on the night sky.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 7, 2012)

So get this... my furry dude's supposed to be me right? Hold on, this is where it gets crazy... I named it Zoe 'cause that's my name. O_O


----------



## cattitudinal (Oct 7, 2012)

Huh. I was considering a Chinese surname, but for some reason, it just doesn't feel right to me. Kind of like cultural overdose. I'm not sure how to explain it.

And I was just using an example!...though, now, I have to look up this Mr. Ringtail...


----------



## Joey (Oct 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/sylvesterfox 
(Got his permission) 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sylvester_James


----------



## Magick (Oct 7, 2012)

Pagan name I picked for myself, I think it suits me.

Moon Stormwing


----------



## TeenageAngst (Oct 7, 2012)

I picked the name Beamer, it started out as someone asking "what would your superhero name be?" and I just said "Beamer". They asked it it was related to beams in some way, if it had to do with BMWs, if it was some sort of sexual inference, and so on. I just said I liked it. It's one of those names, it carries its own weight. It doesn't imply anything in specific, but you know the guy has to have seen some s*** to come out with a name like Beamer.

At the end of the day you just gotta go with your gut when it comes to names, otherwise it ruins how you get attached to your character.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Oct 7, 2012)

I wanted my 'sona to have a name that describes him. For my fursona's first name, I just translated his species (wolf) into Latin (Lupus). He also loves nature (like me) and is very outdoorsy, unlike me (I like being outside and doing things without a roof over my head, but my schedule and equipment prevent that sadly). So with that in mind, I decided to use another Latin-sounding name, Arturius, more commonly spelled Artorius, but both have the same meaning according to what I've read and are the origin of the name Arthur.

Really, it comes down to whatever you want. Just find something that sticks, chew on it for a little while, and if you still like the name, there you go!


----------



## Kalmor (Oct 8, 2012)

I made mine up myself. It's a play on the word raptor quite obviously. I thought it would fit in with my 'sona since he's a dragon and dragons are related to raptors as they are both reptiles. So yeah, Raptros. Some people seem to pronounce it wrong (e.g Rap-trooooos [hanging on the "o" for too long making it sound like "oh"], the second sylable should sound like the movie title "Tron" but with an "s") or misread it as actually saying the word raptor.


----------



## Day Coydog (Oct 9, 2012)

I named mine Day Emay Eray because 1.It is fun to say. 2.Spanish is awesome. 3.People have a hard time saying it, and it makes me laugh. and 4.It was my XBL name for a year, during that time I became very good at playing Halo: Reach and proceeded to kick everyone's ass, which is how Day is in his tribe, if someone threatens him he will not hesitate to shove an arrow down their throat.


----------



## Saellyn (Oct 9, 2012)

I used a random fantasy name generator. I just kept generating them until one came up that I liked.
:C

I'm totally uncreative.


edit: http://www.fantasynames.net/
^ that one.


----------



## Ryuu (Oct 9, 2012)

Ryuu just popped into my head one day.... kind of a good turn of events lead me to it. Was looking up tattoo's and found the name. It stuck


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 9, 2012)

Just use your own one?


----------



## Oakly (Oct 9, 2012)

Funny story how I got mine I guess. So my fursona is called Oakly and the idea came to me one day when my mum bought me a t-shirt from a brand called "Oakley". I thought that sounded cool and played around with the idea, and hence: Oakly, was born. However, my first fursona was named after a tiger in the born free foundation. (Zeudy)


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 28, 2012)

My fursona's name is Darryl Blacke, though his nickname is "Jett", a rather obvious pun on the word "jet-black".


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Oct 28, 2012)

I just gave him the French translation of my name Jack, which is Jacques. Then the Latin translation of his species, Vulpine. Therefore, Jacques Vulpine.


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 28, 2012)

My fursona has the German translation of my name, which means "Emperor." CÃ©sar --> Kaiser. It comes from the Roman Emperor's title of Caesar, which derives from the cognomen of Julius Caesar. It like that name since my English teacher from 8th grade started to say it.

I still need to give him a last name, just for fun


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 28, 2012)

I was thinking about what cool names i could come up for a charecter in a story and i thought about it and came to Nax i was going for Naxdin orignaly but when i went to serch it up there were horrible pictures that would pop up  so Nax stuck but everyone on here knows me as Mike XD


----------



## Dreaming (Oct 28, 2012)

cattitudinal said:


> Japanese/Asian names are cliche


Holy Jesus crap yes 

My most recent sona name came from site statistics, to be honest. That, and dates. Then I just combined 'Project' while I was working on the design and voila, 'Project: 12&13'.

I dunno, try something like...Tappy, Tammy... Red Tapioca?


----------



## Lifelessbody (Nov 2, 2012)

I came up with my sona about 15 years ago and at the time I was pretty big into Judas Priest....so I ended up naming him Judas and it just sort of stuck. I think the best names come from whatever pops into one's head first. Too much thinking on it and the name could be....not what you really wanted


----------



## Lunar (Nov 2, 2012)

Mine started out as Annabelle (after the cow from Annabelle's Wish because shut up I love that movie), but artists started using my screen name instead of my fursona's name, until eventually I was like "fuck it, I like Lunar better".  Kinda like a cow-jumping-over-the-moon joke.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 2, 2012)

Just took it from the names of actual foxes (The Kit Fox and Ruppell's Fox), but Kit's actual makeup isn't specified. The 'H' is for 'Heinrich'.


----------



## Skyyless (Nov 14, 2012)

I looked up and saw the sky.
Thus Skyy.


----------



## RotS-Targe (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok, this shall be a long and nerdy story.
Online I go as RotS-Targe, RotS is the faction I like in MechWarrior, Targe is my favorite mech (I like it because it is cute (yes I am weird)) (As you can tell, I am obsessed with MechWarrior)
When I am online, I like it shortened to Targe. I'm online enough that eventually I noticed that I addressed myself as Targe in my head.
My fursona is a MechWarrior, for Clan Wolf (In Exile, once we are exiled) (Clan Wolf is part of why I picked Wolf)
Since The Wolves are Wardens (long story, not pertinent to this discussion) and Targe is also a type of shield (Plus the Clans being slightly creative in naming people) I figured the name Targe could work.
I have not yet picked a Blood House yet, as I don't have the ego to pick Kerensky, and I feel Ward is a little overdone. Maybe Fetladral.
This is by no means an ideal path, just explaining how I got to where I am.


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 16, 2012)

My Fursona's name is Grunnolf and it means fighting wolf ... fits me and my fursona to due the fact we are protective


----------



## Tignatious (Nov 16, 2012)

My first furry character was a name I came up with, Ilana. Then I found out that Illana was a spanish name. I just liked how Ilana sounded.

Adima Baku is the character/fursona in my avatar. She's a nine tailed demon fox, so Japanese origins. I then looked up different names of female demons in Japanese lore, stumbled on Adima somewhere but then couldn't find it again, but I liked it. Baku is a type of Japanese demon that eats nightmares, so needless to say my Gothic ass decided to use that for her last name.

I'm a big fan of using behindthename.net when I'm stuck for names, and I love having a meaning behind the name, I usually try to find something that has one of my characters stronger personality traits in its meaning.


----------

